# COBB CO. GA. W/F "Summer",id5675,Owner turn in.



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

<span style="color: #3333FF">*ISN'T SHE GORGEOUS??? PLEASE XPOST FOR HER...URGENT*</span>


















<span style="color: #6600CC">*I have a purebred white german shepherd, “Summer”, female/spayed, chipped, housetrained, has been shaved down, 5yrs, pretty pretty girl, and so sweet, she so doesn’t want to be here.*</span>

<span style="color: #6600CC">*Cindy Ganues

Animal Care Specialist

770-590-5621

770-590-5620 fax

[email protected]*</span>


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is beautiful!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

EEK...she's so CUTE!!!!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

bumping this girl back to the top.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This citie needs to be back up to the top.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

<span style="color: #3333FF">*Good news! This beautiful girl was rescued by Molly/Southern Cross!!! *</span>







She is a wonderful, well behaved girl who gets along with other dogs, is house trained, and knows basic commands. It turns out that the owner's wife didn't like her and turned her in to animal control.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAA MOLLY!!!!!!!!! Thank -You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you Molly/Southern Cross...and special foster mommy!


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: COBB CO. GA. W/F "Summer",id5675,Owner turn in*

YES! Please remember that a rescue is not one person! The Foster Mom deserves all the credit and thanks tonight - not me!


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you Molly,







How could anyone turn this gorgeous girl in


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Thanks to Molly and foster mom. I got the email about her, she sure is cute.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

You rock Molly!


----------

